# Wicd "ERROR:dbus.connection"

## microchiroptera

When I try to connect to wired or wireless, wicd says "Not connected". I've ran wicd-client, and when I've clicked on "connect" button, I had this:

```
ERROR:dbus.connection:Exception in handler for D-Bus signal:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 230, in maybe_handle_message

    self._handler(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/share/wicd/gtk/gui.py", line 253, in handle_connection_results

    error(self.window, language[results], block=False)

KeyError: dbus.String(u'dhcp_failed')
```

Any ideas?

----------

## roravun

The output is not very verbose.

Disable NetworkManager and try to connect to a network manually. If you succeed, then you will at least know

the problem is in NetworkManager/DBus or wicd.

----------

## microchiroptera

 *roravun wrote:*   

> The output is not very verbose.
> 
> Disable NetworkManager and try to connect to a network manually. If you succeed, then you will at least know
> 
> the problem is in NetworkManager/DBus or wicd.

 

NetworkManager isn't installed and I can connect to, at least, wired network manually.

----------

## roravun

 *Quote:*   

> NetworkManager isn't installed and I can connect to, at least, wired network manually.

 

Right, I think I have mixed it with nm-applet.

Well, you can't really debug a problem using what you have posted. 

Try to enable debug/verbosity options in wicd/wicd-client or DBUS, that is all that comes to my mind.

Personally, I would recommend to revert to conf.d/network and wpa_gui, unless you have a very specific reason for using wicd, like maintaining always-changing configurations.

From my experience this is the most trouble free way to use your networking. At least you get clear error message instead of cryptic DBus dump.

----------

## microchiroptera

 *roravun wrote:*   

> Personally, I would recommend to revert to conf.d/network and wpa_gui, unless you have a very specific reason for using wicd, like maintaining always-changing configurations.
> 
> From my experience this is the most trouble free way to use your networking. At least you get clear error message instead of cryptic DBus dump.

 

Thank you for idea! With wpa_gui everything works fine.

----------

